# My free can of Flo-Strip



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Sue

I never used stripper but for metal parts in the military. What did the instructions say and what is it supposed to be use for?

Is it the biodegradable stuff?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

At least it was free…except for the wasted time. 
Wife and I have tried several brands and always go back to strypeeze.


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

Instructions? Slap it on, wait and take it off…LOL


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know if it was biodegradable, but it had very little odor…that should have been my first clue that it wasn't going to go well…..I did use it on a different small project and after sitting for about an hour and a half, it did take that finish off…the thing is, I don't want hit and miss with a stripper….as a furniture refinisher, I come across anything and everything that was ever used as a finish…I'm with Gene…the Strypeeze is the go-to product…it gets nearly everything…even if I have to re-apply, it gets it….there is very little out there that Strypeeze can't tackle…


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Well at least I know what to use in the future!!!


----------



## MadJester (Sep 30, 2011)

At any given point in time over the last 27 years or so, I've tried probably every brand of stripper that is on the shelf at the big box stores (and some of the smaller local hardware stores…)....Strypeeze is the most universal….however, I have had very good results with Peel Away 6….it's the one with the green lid….very little odor…but I recommend using denatured alcohol to clean up after that one…water just makes a gooey mess…the only drawback to that one is the price, and I only use it when I have seriously thick layers of paint or if I'm worried about odor…it also takes longer….I ignore the directions on that one….denatured alcohol instead of water and instead of paying them to cover the product with a paper that they sell, I simply use plastic wrap (like saran wrap…the stuff you use to save leftovers in the fridge…that stuff…)...it's cheaper and it keeps it moister than the paper…..


----------

